# how do you pronounce boer?



## okiemama (Feb 14, 2013)

My friend pronounces it boar like a wild hog. Others pronounce it boer like a hair bow bow-er is one more right than the other?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Either way is right, guess it depends on yer accent. The most important thing is that it's spelled correctly.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I say it like a male hog, boar. But I know people who say it the other way. My judging coach does and I laugh everytime he does... I don't know why it just sounds funny to me.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes some folks pronouce it the long way. Me Im too lazy to stretch it out.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

For me it's Bo-er, because I have a bit of a country twang. Lol


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

nancy d said:


> Yes some folks pronouce it the long way. Me Im too lazy to stretch it out.


Haha me too! I'm from north Carolina so I have that country twang but the long "o" is too much work haha


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

One of the vets I know is from Maryland so he says Bo-A. I about bust a get everytime he says it.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

"Bo-A", only a New Englander (said in fun)


----------



## okiemama (Feb 14, 2013)

goathiker said:


> One of the vets I know is from Maryland so he says Bo-A. I about bust a get everytime he says it.


I'm totally calling them this from now on bahahaha


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Both are correct


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

haha! Bo-A! :ROFL: Way too funny!


----------



## GeorgiaBrownRIP (Oct 14, 2012)

I believe it is Bow-er. I have heard it through FFA and goat shows and breeders.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I pronounce it dinner:laugh:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

LIke a male pig is correct. 

Although if you want to be completely correct, the South Africans pronounce it "burr"


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I use to say it bow-er but since realised its pronounced boar.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

nancy d said:


> "Bo-A", only a New Englander (said in fun)


Lol I once lived in Boston while I went to school and its true they do it all the time with many words

No offense intended


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL!! I think it's funny!!

I have no clue if I have an accent or not.. A friend from TN said I do.. (I'm in NH so...) but I LOVE southern accents!! 

Sent from my iPod touch using GoatSpot


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL!! I think it's funny!!
> 
> I have no clue if I have an accent or not.. A friend from TN said I do.. (I'm in NH so...) but I LOVE southern accents!!
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using GoatSpot


I'm from NC so I know I have an accent. When I go to Maryland/DC for judging contests I always think the people there talk funny... its amazing how it varies from state to state


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I know! It's amazing!! I have noticed that a lot of people in MA have one. But a lot don't lol! Or it's just the same as mine? Idk.. Guess you don't really notice your own *shrugs*

Sent from my iPod touch using GoatSpot


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Dani-1995 said:


> I'm from NC so I know I have an accent. When I go to Maryland/DC for judging contests I always think the people there talk funny... its amazing how it varies from state to state


Hey heyyyy now, I resemble that remark! 

Us Marylanders do talk funny, it's true. And imagine this, I grew up in San Diego, so my accent is this weird valley girl/country bumpkin hybrid. Haha!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Wlschwallenberg said:


> Hey heyyyy now, I resemble that remark!
> 
> Us Marylanders do talk funny, it's true. And imagine this, I grew up in San Diego, so my accent is this weird valley girl/country bumpkin hybrid. Haha!


Try moving from Southern Ca to Arkansas. Folks here looked at me like I was from another planet.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

crocee said:


> Try moving from Southern Ca to Arkansas. Folks here looked at me like I was from another planet.


Lol yep that's the way it was for me too. 12 years later I STILL get it. What part of SoCal are you from?


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Imperial Valley


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Cool!


----------



## Sherryr (Aug 20, 2012)

lol hahahaha me to


----------



## Straw_Hat_Kikos (Feb 27, 2013)

I say bo-er not bore. People say both but I believe the actually term is bo-er. from the Dutch word for farmer.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

keren said:


> LIke a male pig is correct.
> 
> Although if you want to be completely correct, the South Africans pronounce it "burr"


 I was told by a judge that "burr" was the correct way to say it as well. I will still say "boar" but that's just what I've learned.


----------

